# Bradford Pear drying time



## Andy S. (May 5, 2014)

I've got a lot of Bradford Pear in small rounds (3-4") that was not ready for last year. I have it in the stack for next year. I also have a lot of larger rounds that I'll be splitting in the next couple of weeks. I'm wondering whether to stack it so I have access to it for later next season or should I write it off until 2016? Thanks!


----------



## ailanthus (May 5, 2014)

It's very dense & makes nice firewood.  I would guess 2 years, but maybe someone else might think one year is enough?


----------



## bertrn (May 7, 2014)

I had a coworker loose one to lightning and I got some just before the city picked up. I burned it later that same year and it was great. I wish I had been quicker then I would have had the entire tree.


----------

